# Husqvarna 65 / New to Forum



## Vernon Tull (Apr 4, 2005)

Gentlemen -- I've been reading this forum for quite some time and only recently decided to register. I'm no professional saw man as are some of you, but I've used a few saws over the years (Homelite, Stihl, and, unfortunately, Poulan) for clearing brush and odd jobs around the house. One of the best saws we ever had in the family was a Homelite XL-12 that was made in the early 70s.

My question pertains to a Husqvarna 65 that has surfaced in our family. It's marked 65L and was made in Yugoslavia. My father-in-law recalls buying it sometime in the late 70s and cutting a heck of a lot of firewood with it back in those days before he put it away in the shed due to (1) its not wanting to start after it had been run a while and had gotten hot, (2) the pull-rope breaking, and (3) the family going from buring wood to propane heat years ago.

We got the saw out this past weekend to look it over. I've looked on-line, but parts seem to be scarce. Is this a model that's worth fixing up, or would that be a waste of time and money? What do any of you know about this model 65? Thanks.


----------



## Mange (Apr 4, 2005)

I know a some.
If the saw say Husqvarna L65 on the plate, it is Sweden made. It changed the name to Tomos when they made it in Joguslavia by Tomos, then it was no longer a HVA.
I think you have a bad coil, check the spark when it won't start.
Change the starter rope.

This saw is best kept as collectors item, or sentimental values.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2005)

*Husky 65L - IPL*

Here is an IPL, just in case you will need it..........
http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HIPL/HIPL1978/HIPL1978_I7800019.pdf


----------



## Vernon Tull (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, SawTroll, for the parts list. That will be helpful if we decide to try to get this one back in working order.


----------



## robbynne (May 28, 2005)

Contact me if you are interested in selling the saw at [email protected].


----------



## Lust4saws (May 29, 2005)

The model 65, in its day, was a nice and fast 4 ci. saw. The problem with it not wanting to run after it gets hot is a vapor lock caused by the vent in the gas tank. To remedy this, unscrew the vent, located in the top of the tank, and remove the check ball and the roll pin in the vent. This can be done with a small punch. Replace the roll pin and be sure to replace the tube on the vent and route it to the clutch side of the saw, as it is supposed to be. 
Dave


----------



## Mange (May 29, 2005)

I have plenty of parts for these.


----------



## briantutt (Sep 15, 2010)

Mange said:


> I have plenty of parts for these.



How much for a rear handle for a model 65 shipped to Brainerd, MN 56401?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2010)

This thread is more than 5 years old.......


----------



## briantutt (Sep 16, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> This thread is more than 5 years old.......



I know but the saw is probably 30+ years old so I figured I might as well try...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 20, 2010)

The fellow who I got the 5200 Poulan from today also had a Husqvarna 65 in the trunk. It was made in Yugoslavia and he said he bought it new. His asking price of $150 was too much for a saw I did not need.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 21, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> The fellow who I got the 5200 Poulan from today also had a Husqvarna 65 in the trunk. It was made in Yugoslavia and he said he bought it new. His asking price of $150 was too much for a saw I did not need.



Especially with a broken handle, hard to get...


----------



## jockeydeuce (Oct 21, 2010)

I had only seen pictures of 65's until last week. A guy brought me his old 65 to fix, that he had bought new in '79......The fuel system was nasty, but I cleaned the tank, replaced the line and filter, and gave it a carb kit and the thing ran beautifully! I took it home and cut some cookies before I gave it back to him, and I thought it was a pretty decent saw considering the age.....The owner loves it and was so happy that I made it run for him again!!

I'm suprised people say that they are just a collectors item. Parts availability would suck, but not a bad old saw to keep cutting with, IMHO.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 21, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> I had only seen pictures of 65's until last week. A guy brought me his old 65 to fix, that he had bought new in '79......The fuel system was nasty, but I cleaned the tank, replaced the line and filter, and gave it a carb kit and the thing ran beautifully! I took it home and cut some cookies before I gave it back to him, and I thought it was a pretty decent saw considering the age.....The owner loves it and was so happy that I made it run for him again!!
> 
> I'm suprised people say that they are just a collectors item. Parts availability would suck, but not a bad old saw to keep cutting with, IMHO.



:agree2:

My BIL only cuts with the 65 his dad gave him now...


----------



## towingace (Jul 9, 2014)

I just brought home a freebie one of these yesterday. It looks pretty good, but it'll have to sit a while (after tuna season) before I can give it a good looking over.
It was mentioned earlier that this thread is over 5 years old...now it's over 9 years old!


----------



## briantutt (Jul 13, 2014)

Well my 65 is still a 1 or 2 pull start and runs great so I say keep the thread alive!


----------



## Firewood Dave (Jul 21, 2014)

I use one of these old 65s as my back up saw. \i fire it up every couple of months and sometimes its very handy to have.


----------



## Acornhill (Aug 19, 2014)

I know someone that wants to sell a 65, I could get pics and info .


----------



## Termite (Aug 19, 2014)

I bought one in 1977 as did my neighbor. He still has the receipt for his $530, I think. Mine still runs. It was my only saw till 1991. The local dealer sold a lot of them around here. I still know where four runners are.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Sep 5, 2014)

I really enjoy running my L65. The thing rips through logs like a 80cc saw. I really didn't see or feel much difference between that and my 380cd. I'd even put it up to a 372xp.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 10, 2014)

I love my 65. I rebuilt it from a garage sale find. The torque is awesome. Not as fast as my 362XP but more torque.


----------



## Dennbb (Dec 2, 2014)

Lust4saws said:


> The model 65, in its day, was a nice and fast 4 ci. saw. The problem with it not wanting to run after it gets hot is a vapor lock caused by the vent in the gas tank. To remedy this, unscrew the vent, located in the top of the tank, and remove the check ball and the roll pin in the vent. This can be done with a small punch. Replace the roll pin and be sure to replace the tube on the vent and route it to the clutch side of the saw, as it is supposed to be.
> Dave


There was a filter about the size of a cigarette filter in that vent tube that loops over the carb. Take that out too. The cooling fins in the head had a tendency to clog up and cause overheating too. They were bulletproof. I ran those and the 77's which looked just like them for years until the AV saws came out but by then my hands were already wrecked. They vibrate some.


----------



## Randal Phelps (Aug 21, 2016)

I picked up a 65L a few weeks ago off craigslist from a great old guy.. original docs, cool leather bag with tools.. it was a little oily, but he said he thought he and his brother cut maybe 10 cords of wood with it. 24" bar... He said it hadn't been started in a long time... I took it for 35.00. Got it home, got busy (and I'm not a saw expert or anything) so, I had a ton of trees to take down (for me) at our cabin... and I got the idea that it would be cool to get a granberg sawmill... and I thought, hey, maybe that 65l... I got home, got a new plug cleaned it all up, fresh fuel, bar oil etc.. looked at the chain, it looks really sharp and it has an OLD Oregon bar on it.. but, nicely maintained... I had to fix the pull string and I pulled stuff apart and scrubbed.. and... 3rd pull, it fired up and runs like a BEAST! 

so.... I'm thinking about using it for the granberg on a 24" bar... it should work on most of the trees I've got and am taking down... boards are way more fun than firewood. Your thoughts? btw, my regular saw is a pretty new 460 24" bar which has been plenty of saw for me. My local saw dealer talked me into it over the 555.


----------



## svk (Aug 21, 2016)

65 is a great saw but a little light for milling. Heck of a deal for $35!


----------



## briantutt (Aug 21, 2016)

svk said:


> 65 is a great saw but a little light for milling. Heck of a deal for $35!


agreed, great deal 

Brian


----------



## Randal Phelps (Aug 22, 2016)

it is 65cc, right? what would be a better, reasonably prices saw to use for milling? I have time and don't have to go fast, could I go to like a 32" bar if I wanted to use the 65? What would you pick if you had, oh, say 20 good sized trees to mill... would you give it a go with the 65, use the 460 or spend for a bigger saw?


----------



## svk (Aug 22, 2016)

Randal Phelps said:


> it is 65cc, right? what would be a better, reasonably prices saw to use for milling? I have time and don't have to go fast, could I go to like a 32" bar if I wanted to use the 65? What would you pick if you had, oh, say 20 good sized trees to mill... would you give it a go with the 65, use the 460 or spend for a bigger saw?


Yes it is 65 CC and rated at 3.8 hp. It has a lot of torque and it not a high revving saw so it may feel more powerful in decent sized wood than a saw with similar HP rating that is a more peaky high revver. For comparison a 460 is about 6 hp.

Most folks consider a good milling saw to start at 90 CC. Your 460 will work but it is still going to work the saw pretty hard.


----------



## Randal Phelps (Aug 22, 2016)

svk said:


> Yes it is 65 CC and rated at 3.8 hp. It has a lot of torque and it not a high revving saw so it may feel more powerful in decent sized wood than a saw with similar HP rating that is a more peaky high revver. For comparison a 460 is about 6 hp.
> 
> Most folks consider a good milling saw to start at 90 CC. Your 460 will work but it is still going to work the saw pretty hard.





Thanks Fellers! This is very very helpful information. I think I'll start to crawl CL and find me something around 90CC... Maybe I'll sell the 65l as much as I like it, It probably won't get the use the 460 gets and I am enamored of the 'making my own board' idea... I have some good wood on my place and the neighbors are all older and would probably like their stuff cleaned up... Thus far, the 460 has been super reliable... but, it sounds like I need some bigger umph to rip those suckers into boards! Thanks for such a helpful forum!


----------



## svk (Aug 22, 2016)

Randal Phelps said:


> Thanks Fellers! This is very very helpful information. I think I'll start to crawl CL and find me something around 90CC... Maybe I'll sell the 65l as much as I like it, It probably won't get the use the 460 gets and I am enamored of the 'making my own board' idea... I have some good wood on my place and the neighbors are all older and would probably like their stuff cleaned up... Thus far, the 460 has been super reliable... but, it sounds like I need some bigger umph to rip those suckers into boards! Thanks for such a helpful forum!


I'd let you double your money and pay shipping. 

Seriously though I'd be interested.


----------



## briantutt (Aug 22, 2016)

svk said:


> I'd let you double your money and pay shipping.
> 
> Seriously though I'd be interested.


me too!

Brian


----------



## Randal Phelps (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, I'll take some pics of the saw and make a little video of her running... if you are both still interested.. we'll figure something out... my 460 seems to be plenty for taking down the trees I've got remaining... I'm on a quest to do some milling and while I really love old stuff (I'd never part with my pulaski from my wayward youth) and have restored a pickup or three, I'd be willing to send the 65 on toward the goal of a granberg. Stand by, I'll try to get to some pics this evening when I get home.


----------



## Randal Phelps (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## svk (Aug 22, 2016)

(Drool)

I'm interested. Send me a pm if you want to sell for sure.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 23, 2016)

Cost was two 7/32" round files.










Ran at first but since lost spark.


----------



## briantutt (Aug 23, 2016)

probably the points huh?

Brian


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 23, 2016)

briantutt said:


> probably the points huh?
> 
> Brian



Methinks.

I did give it the Driver Dip to clean it up.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 23, 2016)

got this for $40. runs good, too.


----------

